# Tall grass in pen



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I have 2 ND doelings that are about 3 months old.
I feed them 2 8oz bottles a day, alfalfa/grass hay 24/7, 1/4 cup sweetfeed twice a day, free choice minerals and baking soda.

I know that goats are browsers and not grazers and we did NOT get them to "mow our lawn" or anything like that, but in their pen I did think they would at least keep the grass somewhat mowed down. They don't seem to eat ANY grass or weeds at all. I never see them out in the pen grazing. Their pen is 60x60 and we have 4 acres that we plan to let them browse in, but I haven't let them out because they don't even eat what is in the pen.
Are they just too young to want to eat the grass? I have already had to cut the grass in there twice and plan to again this weekend because it is so tall...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its in their pen - they sleep on it they poop on it they pee on it they dont want to eat it. Plus they didnt have anyone to teach them its yummy so they have no idea. Cut out their bottles and cut back on their hay- they will search out food more that way. They are plenty old enough to be off the bottle now


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

They are past weaning age. I suspect once you wean them they may eat a little more stuff. But, with free choice alfalfa and a ration of sweetfeed I doubt they will eat much. My kids on does are trying grass and grains ate a 1-2 weeks old. Because they learn from doing what their dames do. It may take yours sometime to figure out what is tasty. I bet they find that alfalfa and sweetfeed real tasty.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, they have all the food they need, they would rather eat that then go out.

 I agree cut the other stuff back, I would maybe give them a half a bottle twice a day then get it down to a half a bottle they take them off. I noticed when i bottle fed them and took it off right away, they were so unhappy, so I did it slowly. 

 We would love to see them.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with Stacey.....goats are very picky and if there is any poop/pee on anything near food they won't eat it. My goats have a similar setup as yours. I have a large pen that has a gate that opens up to 4 acres. My goats don't eat anything in their pen. They only eat grass/browse when I let them out. I wouldn't worry about it as long as you are providing them with plenty to eat otherwise until you can get the 4 acres ready for them to go out on.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Definitely cut down on their bottles. Decrease slowly so they don't feel like theyre missing out on something.
They will eventually try new things in their paddock. But dont expect them to mow the lawn , they arent sheep , lol ( kidding )


----------

